# Hi all - my name is Big Bad Bob



## Royd Wood (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm back home to my Large Black and Tamworth ladies after a vacation at another farm where they make beautiful wine and they have some Birkshire girls which I get to play with. 
My owner - yes him with the white shirt on gets paid in boxes of wine while I have fun doing what a boar does best. 
He weighed me today to check my condition and says that I am a very healthy big boy weighing in at 727 lb 
Those pinky / old spot crosses are 250 lbs and out of here soon but they look tiny when next to me.
Its nice to be back home and rumour has it I'm going to be a busy Bob


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a HUGE pig!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 29, 2012)

He almost weighs as much as my horse.     He sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, swapping stud service for wine. That is bartering at it's finest,lol.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 29, 2012)

Bob is large...and black...and a hog.  Glorious!  Very good looking boar!

Q:  What does Bob like to do in his leisure time?

A: Anything Bob WANTS to do, that's what!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Bob is large...and black...and a hog.  Glorious!  Very good looking boar!
> 
> Q:  What does Bob like to do in his leisure time?
> 
> A: Anything Bob WANTS to do, that's what!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)

He is HUGE!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2012)

I never knew hogs got THAT big! Wow!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

I love huge pigs!! He looks like one of the ones here at the sale a few weeks ago. I think he is a little bigger though. Don't you love huge animals!?


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh boy.. initially my eyes opened wide because of the `babies`next to him but I guess our Boris is 750 +- and is 3/4 tam 1/4 berk and the sweetest boy ever unless you enter his pen and he can`t see your... (once he knows who it is hes fine! lol)

I think we should start a `look at my massive boar`post. Your boy is georgeous,.... and to trade for wine, well hello inovative... wish someone here would request this... god knows there are enough vineyards here.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 30, 2012)

hilltopdextercattle said:
			
		

> Wow, swapping stud service for wine. That is bartering at it's finest,lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2012)

All I'm seeing is the biggest.pile.of.bacon.ever.

Just kidding.  Nice lookin' boy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> All I'm seeing is the biggest.pile.of.bacon.ever.
> 
> Just kidding.  Nice lookin' boy!


haha He is huge!! I really want a huge pig. Can I have him, you think? hehehe


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Bob's a nice looking pig!  He seems quite happy to have worked off some wine for you.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 30, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Bob's a nice looking pig!  He seems quite happy to have worked off some wine for you.


 just back from the pigs and Bob has been in the wallow - Nice looking if you like a giant muddy pig (should have had camara - very hot here but Isaac is on his way to dump rain hopefully)


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 31, 2012)

> All I'm seeing is the biggest.pile.of.bacon.ever.


No! No! No! You don't ever want to eat a Large Black boar. Yes he can make good bacon with the sow but Large Black boars have taint (or all the ones I have known do). Royd hasn't shared what Bob smells like when a sow is in heat. That lovely froth from their mouths stinks - Phewwee!

Thankfully they don't smell all the time - just when they are trying to impress 

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 4, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > All I'm seeing is the biggest.pile.of.bacon.ever.
> 
> 
> No! No! No! You don't ever want to eat a Large Black boar. Yes he can make good bacon with the sow but Large Black boars have taint (or all the ones I have known do). Royd hasn't shared what Bob smells like when a sow is in heat. *That lovely froth from their mouths stinks - Phewwee!*
> ...


Sounds like quite a way to attract the ladies!


----------



## brentr (Sep 4, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I'm back home to my Large Black and Tamworth ladies after a vacation at another farm where they make beautiful wine and they have some Birkshire girls which I get to play with.
> My owner - yes him with the white shirt on gets paid in boxes of wine while I have fun doing what a boar does best.
> He weighed me today to check my condition and says that I am a very healthy big boy weighing in at 727 lb
> Those pinky / old spot crosses are 250 lbs and out of here soon but they look tiny when next to me.
> ...


I really want to see these pics...but all I see are URLs.  Anyone else experience this?  What do I need to do to fix it?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2012)

just click on the urls and the pics should come right up.


----------



## brentr (Sep 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> just click on the urls and the pics should come right up.


But they don't.  I get a file not found error.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 4, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont leave up pics for long so for those who missed it here's my Large Black boar Bob all 727 lbs of him


----------

